# Some colorful fish to add to my tank??



## mollyplaty2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

I currently have 2 male mollies (will add a couple female soon)
1 male platy...2 female platy's, both pregnant
about 7-10 platy fry
2 cory catfish

I want to add some colorful fish that get along well with the above...
I have a 15 gallon tank so I am probably getting close to maximum capacity...

any ideas...on top of what I have currently, and not sure how many of the frys will survive...I want to add 2 more corys, and 2 more mollies...so I would like some ideas on other colorful fish to add...


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

I would get more females than that for 2 males if you are going to add females. Perhaps, 2 females to one male to ensure the males don't stick to one too long and harass them to death. 

You have way too many fish with that many fry. So my advice, get rid of them or stick with what you have.

I've never had problems with one solo blue dwarf gourami either. So maybe ditch the males females and go for that if you like it. Still though, you need to lower your current population to do anything.


----------



## mollyplaty2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ Thanks...I am not sure how many fry will survive...if they all do and I have a platy population explosion, I will probably sell some back to the pet store or give them to a few friends who have fresh water aquariums

I might also get 2 female mollies and give one of the males to a friend...the two male mollies I have seem to not get along...

Is there a general rule to follow as far as how many fishies per gallon of water???


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

mollyplaty2013 said:


> ^^ Thanks...I am not sure how many fry will survive...if they all do and I have a platy population explosion, I will probably sell some back to the pet store or give them to a few friends who have fresh water aquariums
> 
> I might also get 2 female mollies and give one of the males to a friend...the two male mollies I have seem to not get along...
> 
> Is there a general rule to follow as far as how many fishies per gallon of water???




They say 1inch per gallon, roughly. Just try to increase your filtration to double and you can reach the 1inch per gallon effectively (though you wouldn't put a 10inch fish in a 10g (some people use this example, i threw it in)).

I would suggest to get rid of one, get two females and that'd probably work out much better. 

Are the platy fry small enough to be eaten by your tanks current populous? If so, wait and see how that goes, or remove some safety spots to shave down the numbers. If not, do what you said.


----------

